# 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium Slogan



## Dan Anderson (May 31, 2002)

I'll start off the slogan contest with *Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - The Legacy Of Remy Presas. *  The winner should get a free beer from Rich Parsons.

Dan Anderson

 :armed: :boing1: :drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *I'll start off the slogan contest with Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - The Legacy Of Remy Presas.   The winner should get a free beer from Rich Parsons.
> 
> ...



Ok, I am game.   If you are in the area of 
myself or if I am in your area - aka three hour 
drive I will get the winner a beer. :drinkbeer


here is my slogan suggestion:
"Let's Train and Have Fun! - Baby!" :boing1:

I hope to see everyone's suggestions here.  

Rich


----------



## dng1032 (May 31, 2002)

2003 Go With the Flow - Remy A. Presas Memorial Symposium


----------



## Guro Harold (May 31, 2002)

2003 Modern Arnis Symposium - A tribute to Remy A. Presas -"Everybody Back!!!!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 2, 2002)

Dan,

Did you have a time limit on this contest?

*To Everyone,*

Come on everyone, I want to see some ideas here.
Even if they are multiple ideas from the same
person. This is a fun way to rack our brains
for a good cause. 

Remember the winner will get two things.

The first that beer that Dan Anderson signed me
up for.  Please note for those that do not drink
alcohol, I will be willing to get you a coffee
or other drink to suit your needs. 

The second being the honor of having their
suggestion being the official slogan.

I hope everyone gets in on this and posts!

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2002)

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - In Honor of the Master

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - The Torch is Passed

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - To the Future

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - Past, Present and Future : Destiny Awaits Us.

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - The Future is Now.



:asian: 

and, the one least likely to be chosen : 
Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - Hello, and thanks for all the sticks.    (First person to get the reference I owe a drink to)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - Hello, and thanks for all the sticks.    (First person to get the reference I owe a drink to) *



It's the late Douglas Adams and I'm in Buffalo at Mr. Hartman's right now so I'll *take* that drink (and no "bubble tea")!

I liked Go with the Flow. But:
Modern Arnis Symposium 2003 - A New Beginning


----------



## Parker (Jun 3, 2002)

Dan, I have zippo slogan for anyone, except "oooooo, that hurts!" but gotta love that sig line with the guy playing with a pair of rifles while drinking.....looks like me over the past weekend. 

Got no idea about the nasty cut along the back of my hand, none at all


----------



## DWright (Jun 3, 2002)

I remember the Professor saying Modern Arnis is the Art Within the Arts, The Art Within Your Heart.

My slogan would have to be:

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003:  The Art Within the Arts, The Professor in Our Hearts


----------



## DWright (Jun 3, 2002)

I would also like to enter the least likely to be chosen:

Modern Arnis Symposium 2003:  Lets Stick together


That really isn't that bad considering all the breakups (splintering )  that has occured.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2002)

I like this one...its got a 'fun' ring to it.  



> _Originally posted by DWright _
> 
> *I would also like to enter the least likely to be chosen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2002)

"Let's kick each others @$$, then have a beer"

"The art within your art, not the smell within your fart"

"Symposium gone wild: guys bring your sticks, gals bring your thongs!"

"It's fun to train together....OUCH! You hit my hand. $%&%! screw this, I'm going home."

"Let's stick each other, but not in the butt please."

"Rich Parsons has a Largo Baston, Paul's is mucho corto; Paul is Irish."

"Come one, come all, except for Paul, what an @$$hole!"

"Let's all have fun...if anything we can watch Dr. Barber knife Paul in the chest for making a mockery of possible slogans."

Do I win a beer? What-do-ya-think?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2002)

I hope no one took offense to my last post. I was only screwing around. 

The one I like the best so far is Dan's: "The Legacy of Remy Presas."

I like something that eludes to a "Legacy"

Perhaps some of these:

"Remy Presas: the legacy of the master"

"Remy Presas: A legacy living on"

"The legacy of the master"

:idunno: 

Now seriously, what do-yall-think?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 6, 2002)

Paul,
You don't win a beer for these.  You had too much beer already.
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Paul,
> You don't win a beer for these.  You had too much beer already.
> Dan *




Ok everyone,

We have had some good suggestions and we have
had some fun or funny suggestions (Humor being
relative and I am giving the benefit of the doubt) :rofl: 
for this slogan.

Lets keep them rolling.  

For those of you about to Contribute, we salute
you!. And thanks to those that have already!

Rich 
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 15, 2002)

Just looking for some new ideas. If not then maybe
we could start discussing the relative merits of each suggested slogan.

Thank you All

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

mmmmm, maybe not.
I think it has already been done!


----------

